# substitute for oatmeal in granola bars?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to make some granola or snack bars to have handy for my kids, but my DD has problems with oatmeal/oats. Any suggestions on something I could substitute for the oatmeal in a granola bar recipe?


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

There's some good ideas here - http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/low...granola-407695

and here - http://moneysavingmom.com/2009/11/af...ck-to-see.html

Looking at both of those should give you some things to try!


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

I often replace oatmeal with Quinua (spelling?) flakes.
They are much easier to digest.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I just take in to account how much oats it calls for, then use more nuts or whataever. Actually a COOKED grain lilke rice or quinoa works REALLY well! I JUST discovered this. Like start with rice since quinoa has more flavor just to be sure little ones like them. Sub cooked brown rice that has been kind of fluffed up and chilled, like spread it out on a pan and chill just to make sure it doesn't get gummy. I'm not sure this step is crucial but it's what I did. Now that i think of it though maybe if you're making it right away from fresh cooked rice you don't need to....

If anyone else does this i'd be curious if you like it. I cooked up some quinoa and millet and rice and they were SO good!!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
I just take in to account how much oats it calls for, then use more nuts or whataever. Actually a COOKED grain lilke rice or quinoa works REALLY well! I JUST discovered this. Like start with rice since quinoa has more flavor just to be sure little ones like them. Sub cooked brown rice that has been kind of fluffed up and chilled, like spread it out on a pan and chill just to make sure it doesn't get gummy. I'm not sure this step is crucial but it's what I did. Now that i think of it though maybe if you're making it right away from fresh cooked rice you don't need to....

If anyone else does this i'd be curious if you like it. I cooked up some quinoa and millet and rice and they were SO good!!

I will have to try that. She likes quinoa ok so I'll probably try that as she seems to have problems with rice, or at least brown rice flour. So you just bake it with the rest of the dry stuff before mixing in the "glue"?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I will have to try that. She likes quinoa ok so I'll probably try that as she seems to have problems with rice, or at least brown rice flour. So you just bake it with the rest of the dry stuff before mixing in the "glue"?

I just cook it in a pot, like you were gonna serve it for dinner. I thought of it as I was cooking rice for dinner and wanted to try it in bars becaus e i didn't want to use "cereal puffs" type of something. I cannot decide how I feel about those. We had some rice with dinner and then the leftovers from the fridge I just spread out on a sheet pan to make sure they were separate grains....I didn't toast them because being cooked I wasn't sure that toasted cooked rice would taste good. When I made it with quinoa, I was making some porridge for myself so i had some cinnamon cooked in with it and then i just kind of spread some of the hot stuff out on a plate to cool a little, then mix with all the honey/coconut oil stuff and dried fruit/nuts or whatever and press in the pan


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Are they messier than usual with the cooked grain in them? That's one appeal of granola bars for me, fairly low mess...unlike about everything else my kids eat!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

u mean after they are cooked? I just bake them in a low oven, at 350 for about 10 minutes then at 300 for like another maybe 20 until very light brown an dried out some. I like them on the crispy but kids won't eat them unless they are a little chewy so i keep em somewhere in the middle.

I'll lhave to write out more of a recipe next time, I was sort of adding this and that last time not measuring really well. The oil/honey keeps them together. Also not using big chunks of anything like I chop the dried fruit in the FP so when they are cut they don't fall apart. I spray a piece of plastic wrap and put another pan on top and press down so they are really packed in the pan well


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

This recipe for "quinola" looks yummy!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Subbing. We miss granola since we are sensitive to oats.


----------

